# Top 3 fave tobaccos for your pipes



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought this would be an interesting way to get to know the different type of tobaccos that everyone likes for their pipes.

Mine so far:

*1.

**My Mixture 965*
​[HR][/HR]
Brand:DunhillBlender:Orlik Tobacco CompanyTin Description:For the connoisseurs of full-bodied tobacco. Choicest small Latakia impart a rich nutty flavor and coolness. Macedonia Bright is added for sweetness. The Brown Cavendish completes the blend that all confirmed pipe smokers love.Country of Origin:DKCuring Group:Air CuredContents:Cavendish
Latakia
Oriental
Cut:RibbonPackaging:50g TinBlend Notes:Previously released by Murray's and Sons, UK Pipe Tobacco Hall of Fame Inductee.

*2.
**Penzance*
​[HR][/HR]
Brand:Esoterica TobaccianaBlender:J.F. Germain & SonsTin Description:A wonderful complex secret recipe of the finest Virginia, choice Turkish and Orientals and Cyprian Latakia, all hand blended together, hard pressed and broad cut into thick flakes. Long matured and easily crumbled to facilitate pipe filling.Country of Origin:British Isles, UKCuring Group:Air CuredContents:Virginia
Latakia
Oriental
Turkish
Cut:FlakePackaging:50g Tin, 8oz Bag

*3.*
*970P: Pirate Kake*
​[HR][/HR]
Brand:Cornell & DiehlBlender:Craig TarlerTin Description:(Pressed Only) A smooth, robust blend with LOTS of exceptional Latakia accompanied by Turkish and Cavendish Cut burley. This is the blend for the Latakia lover.Country of Origin:USCuring Group:Air CuredContents:Burley
Cavendish
Latakia
Turkish
Cut:Krumble Kake

Puff on DuDesipe:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine changes all the time, but I feel comfortable saying that these are pretty consistently on the top of my favorites list:

1) Rattray Hal O' The Wynd
2) McClelland 5100 Red Cake
3) McClelland Christmas Cheer


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Right, my favs change a lot too but...
1) Eso Dunbar
2) CD Opening Night 
3) CD Pirate Kake


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

Bosun Cut Plug
Exotique Mixture
Frog Morton's Cellar


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

FVF
Stoney
Dark Star (must have 5+ yrs of age)

Other Leaf I rank really high:
McCranies Red Ribbon 1983
Astleys No. 109
Escudo (A&C Peterson)


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Troutman22 said:


> FVF
> Stoney
> Dark Star (must have 5+ yrs of age)
> 
> ...


well if you have red ribbon 1983 that cost a pretty penny seen it on auction websites starting at 40$/ must be really gooood


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Blue Raccoon said:


> Bosun Cut Plug
> Exotique Mixture
> Frog Morton's Cellar


is the clove flavor strong in the Boson cut plug?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Troutman22 said:


> Dark Star (must have 5+ yrs of age)


Good advice for any McClelland in my book; I still have four more months until my first bowl of five year old Dark Star...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've only been smoking a pipe for four years, and my 'favorite' list is still fluid. But, at this moment; here's the top three:

1. Astley's No. 55 (though this is my latest obsession; it could be entirely off the list in a year.)
2. Union Square
3. McClellands Matured Virgina No. 27 (this one could fall as well; I've only smoked two tins as I'm trying to ration my five year plus tins and only have two left. But so far, it has been breathtaking.)

A more conservative list would be:

1. Union Square
2. Opening Night
3. Hal o' the Wynd


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

My current faves:

1. Squadron Leader
2. Ruins of Isengard
3. EMP

This list constantly changes but Ruins has never left the top three since I first sampled it. It only gets smoked in my Gandalf pipe and my Gandalf pipe only gets Ruins smoked in it. I am quickly running out so I don't smoke it much. CanNOT wait until the 16th!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Louisiana Flake
Germain's Rich Dark Flake (That's Stonehaven to you guys...)
Robert Lewis Tree Mixture.

If no other tobaccos were made, I'd be happy. All of them could go to the dickens if Edgeworth Sliced were still available.


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris0673 said:


> My current faves:
> 
> 1. Squadron Leader
> 2. Ruins of Isengard
> ...


what is EMP ?


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

jmac1981 said:


> what is EMP ?


Dunhill *E*arly *M*orning *P*ipe. (This question has come up a lot recently. Probably quicker for all - and my poor memory - to spell the names out in full.)


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Dunhill *E*arly *M*orning *P*ipe. (This question has come up a lot recently. Probably quicker for all - and my poor memory - to spell the names out in full.)


thanks been seening that abreviation alot lately


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Homborger Veermaster
Royal Yacht
Prince Albert (That's Right!)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

St. Bruno
Irish Flake
Nightcap

Boy, it sure is hard to pick only three. EMP, Stonehaven, Old Dark Fired, Squadron Leader and Capstan could all have made the list and would be sorely missed, but if forced to pick just three I'd go with the above.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1) 1792
2) Aged Burley Flake
2) Orlik Golden Sliced


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> 1) 1792
> 2) Aged Burley Flake
> 2) Orlik Golden Sliced


I would have guessed 1 & 2, but you threw me a curve with number 3. I would have thought FVF. OGS is a mighty fine smoke though, so I'm not surprised it made your list.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> St. Bruno
> Irish Flake
> Nightcap


You like your Vitamin N...

And nice to see a simple OTC make another list.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> St. Bruno
> Irish Flake
> Nightcap
> 
> Boy, it sure is hard to pick only three. EMP, Stonehaven, Old Dark Fired, Squadron Leader and Capstan could all have made the list and would be sorely missed, but if forced to pick just three I'd go with the above.


I totally agree. If I had more space I wouldv'e had Irish Flake on there for sure. Also FVF, Stonehaven, Bracken Flake, Dark Birdseye, Kajun Kake, Tambo, Velvet, Carter Hall, Irish Brown Bogie, HOTW, Marlin Flake, LTF, LNF, Anny Kake, Escudo, JFG Brown Flake, 3P's, etc.

What we really need is a top 20 list......



commonsenseman said:


> 1) 1792
> 2) Aged Burley Flake
> 2) Orlik Golden Sliced





indigosmoke said:


> I would have guessed 1 & 2, but you threw me a curve with number 3. I would have thought FVF. OGS is a mighty fine smoke though, so I'm not surprised it made your list.


I try to mix it up ipe:

Irish Flake being on your list was no surprise either!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> ...could all have made the list and would be sorely missed, but if forced to pick just three I'd go with the above.


Well, if it was a case of 'these three are all you get", I'd certainly have to drop one of mine and add Caravan to the mix.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Well, if it was a case of 'these three are all you get", I'd certainly have to drop one of mine and add Caravan to the mix.


I think I'd get bored if I could only have three tobaccos. I like the variety too much. And @MarkC, I added some of your Astleys 55 to my order today. Too many good comments from you not to try it. :tu


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Just keep in mind, it's very delicate and easy to 'overpuff' if you know what I mean.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

Fillmore
Irish Oak
London Mixture

This list is definitely subject to change.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

Dunhill Flake
Squadron Leader
Penzance


----------



## DrumComp (Jul 28, 2013)

Lane limited's 1Q.... Is the one I always go back too.... I think that makes it my Favorite


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew (an Aro)
EMP (an English)
Bob's Chocolate Flake (just damn delicious)


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm a new guy but:

McClelland Black Woods Flake
Just for him - Shortcut to Mushrooms
Christmas cheer!


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

DrumComp said:


> Lane limited's 1Q.... Is the one I always go back too.... I think that makes it my Favorite


Tried it for the first time today. I see why it is one of the top selling pipe tobaccos; it is a very nice mellow smoke.


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Dan Sweet Vanilla Honeydew (an Aro)
> EMP (an English)
> Bob's Chocolate Flake (just damn delicious)


I'm going to have to try EMP I have seen it mentioned in the forums quite a bit


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

This week, mine are (in no particular order)
Stonehaven 
FVF
Royal Yacht
It sort of surprises me that there is not one Latakia blend in the list. I used to smoke a lot of them.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, if your taste still changes that frequently, Nick, I guess I'll quit worrying about it.


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nachman said:


> This week, mine are (in no particular order)
> Stonehaven
> FVF
> Royal Yacht
> It sort of surprises me that there is not one Latakia blend in the list. I used to smoke a lot of them.


what is FVF ?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1: FVF
2: OGS
3: Dunhill London Mixture


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jmac1981 said:


> what is FVF ?


Gawiths Full Virginia Flake.


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I've been smoking pipes for a little over a year. I don't really have a "go to," but more like "moods." I hesitate to make a list right now, since it will probably be different tomorrow. The three that come to mind at the moment are: 

1. Erinmore Mixture
2. Bullseye Flake
3. Dark Birdseye

A close tie for third would be Dan Tobacco's Da Vinci, which I think is a "non-aromatic smoker's aromatic." 

Along those lines, I mentioned this thread to the wife, and she offered her top three for room note: 

1. Da Vinci
2. Sutliff's Molto Dolce 
3. Full Virginia Flake.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

jco3rd said:


> I've been smoking pipes for a little over a year. I don't really have a "go to," but more like "moods." I hesitate to make a list right now, since it will probably be different tomorrow.


That's a great way to put it, John! :tu I feel the same way (as do many others, it appears)...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> You like your Vitamin N...
> 
> And nice to see a simple OTC make another list.


Sorry for the delay in responding. I've been busy lately and have suffered from a lack of Puff time. I do love the Lady N, you are correct, Sir! As for the OTC St. Bruno, I just love it. I only wish it was available over here. Fortunately, I have a friend in Portugal who sends me a supply, but I'd have a cellar full if I could get it here. I also love the old St. Bruno commercials such as this one:








commonsenseman said:


> Irish Flake being on your list was no surprise either!


You know me so well, and I'm forever in your debt for sending me that tin when desperation struck. I also take great pride in being responsible for the great Irish Flake shortage of 2011.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> As for the OTC St. Bruno, I just love it. I only wish it was available over here.


Sadly, it's not really OTC here anymore (just a little prod about one of the few tobaccos available in the UK that is HTF in the US. Let's not discuss Germain's Rich Dark Flake, eh?) The ready-rubbed is widely available, but not the flake. Used to be that every tobacconist, newsagent and supermarket stocked it. Same situation for Condor Long-cut; only the inferior RR stocked by most.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Mac Baren Navy Flake
Escudo
Orlick Golden Sliced


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I also love the old St. Bruno commercials such as this one:


Reminded me of the classic Hamlet cigar commercials. Horrible cigars; great adverts. The one with Gregor Fisher in the photo-booth makes me laugh every time.

CDP Classic ads - Hamlet Cigars (1966 - 1997) - YouTube

Hamlet Cigar Ad 1984 - Sir Walter Raleigh - YouTube


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

rcruz1211 said:


> I'm a new guy but:
> 
> McClelland Black Woods Flake
> Just for him - Shortcut to Mushrooms
> Christmas cheer!


Troutman gave me quite a bit of Shortcut to Mushrooms, and as soon as I finished it, I bought half a pound. That stuff is delicious.

I'd say my 3 are:

Old Ironsides
Marlin Flake
Classic Burley Kake

RD


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

El wedo del milagro said:


> Prince Albert (That's Right!)


Smoke what you like and like what you smoke! Nothing like PA in a MM Cob...

That being said my top 3 (for the moment) are:

1) Early Morning Pipe

2) Capstan Blue

3) SG Skiff Mixture

I also have open tins of Wessex Burley Slices, C&D Blockade Runner (2009), and C&D Manhattan Afternoon (2010)


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

As of right now, in no particular order:

1- GLP Haddo's Delight
2- Frog Morton
3- SG Commonwealth


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

This will change in a month I'm sure but right now, and in no particular order the list is

Dunhill Nightcap for the English
H&H Anni Kake for the VaPer
McClelland Deep Hollow for the Aromatic

FTR, my favorite aro bounces back and forth between Dan SVH and Deep Hollow. Today it's Deep Hollow ipe:


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

My favorites are all E. A Carey's blends:

1. Grandma's Apple Pie
2. Full Black Aromatic
3. Imported Light Vanilla


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

At the moment my two favourites are Argento "*****" and Borkum Riff Cherry Cavendish. Used to be Condor and Borkum Riff when I lived in the UK.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

A Scot in Argentina said:


> At the moment my two favourites are Argento "*****" and Borkum Riff Cherry Cavendish. *Used to be Condor *and Borkum Riff when I lived in the UK.


Great tobacco (I hope you mean the Long-cut Flake rather than the ready-rubbed; that's not nearly as good.) I take it that it's not available in Argentina as they aren't the best of friends with the UK. Never heard of the "*****", I believe - what's that like?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

1. Burley
2. Virginia
3. Syrian Latakia

:spy:

And then there's:

1. Royal Yacht
2. Prince Albert
3. *Ennerdale Flake*

I'm out of RY, so it's probably merely a case of the heart growing fonder, but *Ennerdale Flake* will be on there regardless.


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Great tobacco (I hope you mean the Long-cut Flake rather than the ready-rubbed; that's not nearly as good.) I take it that it's not available in Argentina as they aren't the best of friends with the UK. Never heard of the "*****", I believe - what's that like?


I used to use both the flake and ready rubbed depending on what I was doing at the time.....even tried the Condor Twist but found it a bit of a faff. Do they still make that?

The Argento ***** is produced here in Argentina. All the packet states is "doubly fermented, with a touch of Syrian Latakia. A mixture of great body and intense flavour" I'm no expert but I get the feeling there is a fair bit of cigar leaf in there as well.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

A Scot in Argentina said:


> ...even tried the Condor Twist but found it a bit of a faff. Do they still make that?


I've never seen it. I believe it was discontinued many years ago.


----------



## A Scot in Argentina (Sep 7, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> I've never seen it. I believe it was discontinued many years ago.


Shame but probably inevitable. I remember an old boy I knew used to smoke Warhorse bar....that was powerful stuff!! Like smoking a lump of tar. :yuck:


----------



## jmac1981 (Jul 9, 2013)

well noticed over time your taste will change so i am updatin

1.dunhill my mix 965
2.penzance (need to find )
3.pirate kake....soo goooooodd

tried dunhill royal yacht for the first time that could make its way into the top 3 someday


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Only three? I have 6 pipes, and preferred tobaccos for each!

Nevertheless, in no particular order:

Rattray's Old Gowrie
Esoterica Pembroke
Grousemoor (actually, about any Lakeland, but I want some Grousemoor at the moment)

and ODF

Yes, that is 4. Deal with it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Just three? That's not right.
Too many favorites to leave out.
Oh well...
Union Square
Exhausted Rooster
Haddo's Delight


----------



## 7ach (Oct 6, 2013)

FM-on the town
Butera-Pelican
PS-Balkan Supreme


----------



## blueeyedogre (Oct 17, 2013)

Top three would have to be
Captain Cool
Beacon Extra
Virgina Shag from a local shop


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

This week my favorites are Stonehaven, University Flake and Squadron Leader. Next week it will change again.


----------

